# Hot Spots Charters 6/21-6/23 Bay Bottom fishing



## Tyler Massey (Oct 2, 2007)

Last week it was a little rough for us to get out in the Gulf to catch Red Snapper so we decided to stay in the Bay and give it a try there. All three trips were full of action with nice snappers and groupers! Bay bottom fishing is Hot!!


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

Thats the first red grouper ive ever seen come out of the bay! very neat!


----------



## Tyler Massey (Oct 2, 2007)

That's the 5th one I have caught this year and the are all about 19 inches. I'm still waiting for a legal one!


----------



## wflgator (Oct 1, 2007)

There were some out of towners aksing me about charters yesterday when I was loading up the yak. I mentioned you guys, hope they gave ya a shout.


----------



## ceemack (Jun 14, 2011)

Nice I have been scouting that area and have had little luck looks like I havent been patient enough. Thanks for the pics you have restored my faith!


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

wflgator said:


> There were some out of towners aksing me about charters yesterday when I was loading up the yak. I mentioned you guys, hope they gave ya a shout.


Thanks!!


----------



## Galapas (Jul 16, 2008)

What are you guys using for bait? Live or dead?


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Dead Menhaden and live croakers mostly!


----------



## Lil Curve (Feb 23, 2011)

Nice catch.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Several years ago before the hurricane moved things around i had a spot in the bay with keeper red grouper and triggerfish. I have spent many hours trying to find that spot and all i get in the area is snapper.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Congrats, you damn sure know how to put em on them.


----------



## BWNN (Nov 17, 2009)

That Bay fishing will make you quit going offshore......When you don't have too!


----------



## REELGOOD (Oct 3, 2007)

Great report Matt...looks like you still have that bay bottom bite dialed in.

Harry

REELGOOD
Triton 218 Bay
150 Verado


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Man!!,
I have tried like crazy to get some fish in the bay all I get is catfish lol
I've been out in that bay more times then i can count and i still fail every time i go last trip I thought I was on to something cause i kept getting broken off but when we hit the spot i thought was good not even a nibble!! I feel like quitting soon least i'm tanning lol glad to see some one is catching !!
:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


----------

